

Announcing Confluent, a Company for Apache Kafka and Realtime Data - jermo
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/article/20141106180403-2945786-announcing-confluent-a-company-for-apache-kafka-and-realtime-data

======
jermo
Interesting that LinkedIn is an investor in a startup consisting of its former
employees.

[http://confluent.io](http://confluent.io)

